# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  el cumberlandismo

## jodemagia

me gustaria saber si alguien controla el cumberlandismo y que me pueda ayudar en su practica ! vale es con el pulso pero alguien me puede decir como se nota el cambio??

magicalmente JOnathan

----------


## jodemagia

heyy colegas magos que pasa que no teneis respuesta o no os interesa el tema!! me quedo sin respuestas!!

por favor ayudadme
  :(

----------


## hawyn yaur

no se si es asi, pero si a la gente no le interesa no les puedes obligar a que posteen, ten paciencia, ya saldra alguien.

----------


## MAGICUS POL

Yo lo he practicado pocas veces pero es un cambio muy sutil. Yo de ti para probarlo haria forzar una carta y ponerla entre 4 o 5 en la mesa (separadas) y así puedes ir practicando para notar el cambio. Si no notas nada no te preocupes, ya sabes que carta es. Yo empezaria así y cada vez lo vas complicando.
Saludos!

----------


## jodemagia

GRACIAS POR TU RESPUESTA. es una buena idea de empezar! 

yo lo intente con una moneda escondida en un bolsilla de una persona y habia unas 20 personas lo consigo adivinar con el pulso pero hay vecez que falla osea que se puede fiar a 100 por 100 de esa tecnica!

gracias
magicalmente Jonahan

----------


## ignoto

Pues no, no es fiable.
Si se puede engañar al polímetro (máquina de la verdad) imagínate a una persona tomando el pulso.

----------


## Carlos.G

No lo tomen a mal, pero no es tomando el pulso. He visto hacerlo en reiteradas ocasiones , hay que crear todo un clima de verosimilitud y les aseguro que funciona. 


                                    Carlos.G

----------


## magomigue

alguien puede explicar asi mas tenicamente que el cumberlandismo?


un saludo.gracias

----------


## pujoman

corregidme si me equivoco, pero creo que es una tecnica para encontrar cosas mediante los impulsos de la persona que lo escondio. No necesariamente es con el pulso, puede ser simplemente movimientos inconscientes o bien cambios de temperatura de la persona, cualquier cosa que te pueda dar una pista. Un tema parecido es hacerlo con un Pendulo (mas parecido a la radiestesia).

saludos

----------


## Bubby Barton

> corregidme si me equivoco, pero creo que es una tecnica para encontrar cosas mediante los impulsos de la persona que lo escondio. No necesariamente es con el pulso, puede ser simplemente movimientos inconscientes o bien cambios de temperatura de la persona, cualquier cosa que te pueda dar una pista. Un tema parecido es hacerlo con un Pendulo (mas parecido a la radiestesia).
> 
> saludos


Pues según W ciuró en "prestidigitación al alcance de todos", no te equivocas". No se si puedo extenderme sin romper las reglas, pero parte de un principio del que el libro pone un ejemplo básico:


"Si tu pides a alguien que describa una escalera de caracol, nueve de cada diez veces hará un movimiento espiral ascendente con el dedo mientras habla".... y él se creerá que tu le estas escuchando solamente y no fijandote en su dedo (esto lo agrego yo). Pues eso. Un saludo

Nota: Debe ser difícil de c...

----------


## winehouse

El cumberlandismo es el termino generico más comun en el castellano para referirse a La lectura muscular, Hellstromismo, Lectura de Contacto, etc.

La palabra cumberlandismo proviene del ingles, Cumberlandism, que hacia referencia a la lectura muscular, la cual se creia que Stuart Cumberland habia descubierto.

Los dos libros que mejor tratan este tema son:

Making contact de Satori y Mind Reading and Telepathy de Erik Jan Hanussen.

----------


## siddel77

esos dos libros que mencionas, son buenos como para empezar con el tema o hay otros mejores para empezar?
gracias

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Hay tambien un dvd de Banachek al respecto (dentro de psi series).


Por cierto, un personaje interesante Hanussen

----------


## winehouse

> esos dos libros que mencionas, son buenos como para empezar con el tema o hay otros mejores para empezar?
> gracias


El proceso que explica Satori en su libro Making Contact es el mejor que existe.

Satori es reconocido mundialmente como el mejor en esto.

----------


## David-Ox

El tema es interesante. 
Alguien sabe donde encontrar información sobre ello? 
Los libros que indicais de Satori y Erik Jan Hanussen no he logrado encontrarlos, si alguien puede decirnos donde encontrarlos le estariamos muy agradecido.
Saludos!

----------


## S. Alexander

Aaaah, porras, por Hellstromismo sí que lo conozco, y sí que lo he practicado, PERO según mi experiencia hay que saber escoger a la persona que debe transmitir.

Hay personas con las que he logrado una transmisión clarísima (en especial con un mago de aquí, de Toledo), y otras con las que no he logrado ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA.

Banacheck, en el 3er volumen de su DVD, trata exclusivamente un espectáculo de Hellstromismo y sus secretos.

En el 13 Escalones del mentalismo también aparece, aunque no me gusta cómo se explica ahí...

Y luego está la experiencia práctica, que, como te dicen, puedes lograrla con éxitos mediante forzajes, compinches, etc.

**** ********* **************

----------


## jhg

Si, en el corinda poco menos que la descripcion es ponerse a practicar hasta que salga.

----------


## litan

podeis recomendarme algun libro mas o video sobre el tema :Confused:  m interesa mucho!

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo repito: el de Banacheck, el mejor DVD de donde puedes aprenderlo.

----------

